# Parallels is awesome! :D



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

Check out what I've done with Parallels...I've installed all the OSes I grew up with (besides the MacOS ones because I'd need a PPC/68k emulator for that and that's a seperate project!   )   ...screenshots below...

http://forums.parallels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=225&d=1164005114

http://forums.parallels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=226&d=1164005125

http://forums.parallels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=227&d=1164005139

http://forums.parallels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=228&d=1164005154

http://forums.parallels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=229&d=1164005165

http://forums.parallels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=230&d=1164005302


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

oops, turns out you have to register to see those attatchments, so here they are attatched to this thread


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

and here is one more...


----------



## William5700 (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

William5700 said:


> hi thought i should ask you is there any way to install windows 2k with parallels with out a floopy drive


yep there is, assuming you have images correctly made of all 9 floppies already (if not simply put each floppy in your macs floppy drive one by one and using disk utility (HD>Applications>Utilities), when the floppy is recognized and mounted select it in the left pane in Disk Utility and then at the top click new image, make sure the type is set to read/write and encryption to none, then click OK, when it's done making the image rename the extension to .fdd and click Keep .fdd on the dialog that appears, repeat this 8 more times) simply create a DOS vm with 1GB or 2GB if you're also gonna install windows3.11...now you're also gonna need to use the above procedure to make dos 6.22 install floppy images (b/c sadly parallels does not allow for booting vms directly off a real floppy drive, only floppy images) and you're gonna need to set the floppy drive to the image of the first dos 6.22 install floppy which is bootable and will start the dos install process , then click the play button on the right of parallels, click OK on the dialog that comes up..the dos install process should start, follow the prompts to install dos and as it needs the other 3 floppys go to the top menu bar where it says Devices>Floppy and select the image menu option and choose the next dos install floppy image and click OK on the file dialog and then OK on the dos prompt asking for the next floppy...once dos is installed choose the option to restart and you should now be in dos...now go back up to Devices>Floppy and select the image of the first windows2 install image and click OK...now in dos type a:\setup and the install process should begin (might be a:\install instead don't remember right now)...use the way I mentioned above to change the floppies as the installer needs...ALSO: if you're going to also install windows3.11 you _must_ not install windows2 in the windows folder, instead change it to something like windows2, in thise case you'll need to at the dos prompt each time you want to use windows2 you'll need to type cd windows2 and then win and when you want to use windows3.11 you'll need to type cd windows and then win...enjoy! 

Oh also, annoyingly enough the windows2 installer refers to the floppies it wants by their names, not by their numbers so here is a list of the floppy numbers and their names that the installer will refer to them by...

Disk 1 - Setup Disk

Disk 2 - Build Disk

Disk 3 - Displays Disk

Disk 4 - Utilities Disk 1

Disk 5 - Utilities Disk 2

Disk 6 - Fonts Disk 1

Disk 7 - Fonts Disk 2

Disk 8 - Desktop Applications Disk

Disk 9 - Microsoft Windows Write Disk

enjoy!


----------



## William5700 (Nov 18, 2006)

i dont have a floopy drive connected at all not in parallels not on my computer no floopy drives at all so is there a way to install windows 95 with parallels wiht out using a floopy driver thanks


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

with windows95 you need to install dos first before you can run the installer which ends up replacing the dos install you do with its own dos setup (wow...yet another brilliant idea cooked up by the ms windows team  )...so as long as you have the windows95 cd (parallels can use your real physical cd/dvd drive, so you can boot off the physical windows 95 cd without having to make a iso of it) and images of the dos install floppies, simply make a win95 vm, install dos, insert the windows95 cd type d:\setup and enjoy

P.S. I just remebered that you need cd drivers for dos installed of course in order to use the cd...so rather then explain you the ordeal I went through to get the cd recognized in my dos install I'll tell you another quicker way that should work but I did not test...that way is this (and assumes you have another internet enabled windows vm properly installed already)..first in the vm where you have a properly setup and configured internet enabled windows vm, click on the floppy drive and specify a new image name in place of the one already specified (and I recomend changing the dir to your desktop or somewhere other then the default /Library/etc..etc directory, once that's done click the Recreate button and click OK on the dialog that comes up and OK on the next one that comes up, you now have a new blank floppy image...click ok on the config dialog and start the vm, once in windows go download this self extracting bootdisk image: http://spock.uccs.edu/pub/bootdisks/bootme.exe ...once downloaded double click My Computer, right click the floppy drive select format, click format on the dialog that comes up, click ok on the dialog that comes up, click ok on the format dialog, close my computer, double click bootme.exe, click ok on the dialog that comes up, it should now quickly make the floppy since it's just a image, not a real slow floppy drive...once that's done shutdown the vm, go back to the win95 vm, click the floppy on the property sheet, change the image to the one you just used to make the bootdisk and click ok, then click boot order and change it to floppy first and click ok...start the vm, it should boot off the floppy...select boot with cd support...wait for the dos prompt to appear, above the prompt it should say what letter the cd drive was assigned, now at the prompt type x:\setup x being the drive letter assigned to the cd drive as it says in the message above the prompt...follow the prompts for installing windows 95...when it gets to the rebooting point of the install FIRST click Devices>Floppy>Disconnect so it doesn't boot off the floppy drive again...you can always reconnect it again after the installation is done...enjoy! 

btw...if you only have the floppies...hopefully you have images of them already...if not see if a friend has a mac with a floppy drive, use their mac to make images of the floppies as I mentioned earlier in this thread when discussion windows2 installation...and then just use the images as I described above for the windows2 images...if no friend that can do this...go buy a cheap usb floppy drive off ebay (imation superdisk drive recommended)


----------



## William5700 (Nov 18, 2006)

just thought stuff that ill just install windows 98 se on an old system to try it out (note i do not have a mac i was just going to install using parallels on windows) well i do have an old mac laptop but its not good enough to run parallels  i dont think hehe i havnt tried windows 98 se i dont think (have been using windows xp tryed out vista rc1 rc2 ect ect)

thanks for ur help any way now i know there is no possable way to do it with out a floopy drive another great idear from m$ hehe ( i will keep using windows xp on my main gaming system) (but install win 98 se on another older system that can manage it quite nicely doenst like xp too much hehe)


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

That's awesome! I wish I could find a copy of Windoze 2.x or 3.x.


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

windows 3.1: http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=windows+3.1 for any other help PM me


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

computer_nut said:


> windows 3.1: http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=windows+3.1


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


>


well hey, that's where I got my copy of windows 3.1


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

Has Parallels given you problems yet?

How much did you buy those Windows 3.1 and such by the way? 
You got XP too right? Possibly Vista?


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

Nameisnobody said:


> Has Parallels given you problems yet?
> 
> How much did you buy those Windows 3.1 and such by the way?
> You got XP too right? Possibly Vista?


I don't really remember how much I paid for Windows3.11 ...I think something like $30...it was in a new box with shrinkwrap on it, came with dos 6.22 bundled as well...would've been a nice collectable had I kept the box in new condition but oh well  ...as for Windows2...I found the disk images for download online...forget where though at this point, all I do know is that I ran upon it completely by accident and then of course quickly downloaded it in disbelief


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

oh and yes I have Windows XP SP2 Professional edition, I do not have Vista though and have no plans to ever get Vista


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

(did not install XP in Parallels because we here change our hardware so much that the activation now refuses to activate and I didn't want to deal with the activation so I just skipped XP)


----------

